# lets see yalls sharpening crap



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

heres mine. I sharpen my axes to knifes with these. 

the tackle box I store these sharpening tools and the stone with the red handle where my grandfather dudlys(RIP). 

most of my sharpening is by hand. its all in the same angle every stroke.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Mr Hardcore has some sho'nuff real sharpening tools. Good job!

I'm not home so I'll have to wait until later to get a pic...but I've got a few Arkansas Stones, some Ceramic Rods and a Ceramic Sharpening "Gizmo" or two that I carry in my bags. My little diamond sharpener works great but I can't remember the name. One of the best is an electric sharpener that works as good as any thing that I've ever used. For larger stuff like machetes and axes, I use a hand held DeWalt Grinder with a sharpener type attachment and buffer. 

On the manual sharpening, I agree, angle of the blade is key. I wish I took more time with my blades.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Keeping it simple...3 Arkansas Stones.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Lansky Sharpening System 
Japanese Water Stone 
DMT Diamond Stones 
Arkansas Whet Stones
Leather Strope 
Pictured Left to Right







I would rate all these 5 Stars 
The Lansky is super easy to use 
and the Japanese Water stone will put an incrediblely sharp edge on a knife little harder to master this stone
The DMT stay in my Hunting bag / BOB great for quick field work


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Now that I see you guy's sharpening systems, stones, gizmos and stuff, it makes me realize that I'm not the only obsessive, compulsive, anal retentive person on the planet. But I'll bet none of us has any dull knives laying around the house.

Now please excuse me while I go cancel my up-coming therapy session.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got two oil stones, one steel, one ceramic stone, a cheap "cheater quick sharpener" in my GHB, and a leather strop.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have a pix, but ,have you ever seen one of those foot powered stone wheels that are about 2 foot accross? I don't have one either! Was a butcher and boner for 20 years. Now I do by hand or the lansky. Really takes daily practice to get the bevel the same on both sides. Lansky or the other brand are well worth the money. jmo. Gatco or gatgo may be the name of the other copycat.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a couple stones, one is about 10" long with a coarse and fine side, one smaller 5" Arkansas stone and a diamond round sharpener that stores in the brass handle. Axes, machetes, lawnmower blades get the file.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A whet stone and a bench grinder. Keeps knives, scissors, mowers and axes perfectly sharp. The chainsaw needs some files.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not at home to take any pics but, this is all I use plus a heavy leather belt for the finishing touch. Yes, I cheat.

Smith's 50090 Edge Pro Pull-Thru Knife Sharpener
Amazon.com: Smith's 50090 Edge Pro Pull-Thru Knife Sharpener: Kitchen & Dining

Chef's Choice Sportsman Sharpener 4635
Amazon.com: Chef's Choice Sportsman Sharpener 4635: Knife Sharpeners: Home Improvement


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Some of it. An Arkansas stone, ceramic rod set, lansky set, a puck, a small strop with compound. I also have files and a few more stones out in the shop. The one that I use the most is a small pocket size stone. I carry it in my lunchbox. I use it to sharpen other people's dull ass knives at work.


----------



## trailblazer (Sep 19, 2015)

i have a sharpening stone that i bought from walmart and a stainless steel neck-knife i bought from gander mountain. do i need to use sharpening oil to sharpen this knife, or what?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am too lazy to go out and get my sharpening stuff.so,I have an ancient Arkansas whetstone.a two sided (coarse & fine)carborundum stone,a couple of diamond stones,and some swiss and chainsaw files,and a bench grinder for the big stuff.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A picture of my Lansky kit would be redundant... picked up a couple of finer stones than the base kit offers.
Scalpels are jealous of the end results.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have only used stones and a Steel for many years.
There is a knack to using stones, it takes practice to master.
Don't need any of those "wonder" things.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have stones for my flat chisels,slips for my gouges, stones for my pocket knives,stones for filet knives, stones for bigger knives, stones for hatchets and Tommy Hawks


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

$12 stone and a Worksharp 3000.
I got the Worksharp 3000 for sharpening my wood chisels but discovered that with a steady hand it turns a dull knife into a razor without taking the temper out of the blade.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It seems that out of all the accumulated stones, sharpeners, etc, the Smith's Angle Adjust system is most often the one I use Nowadays. Dial up the blade angle, couple of passes through the course, couple more passes through the fine and the Blade edge is back in shape.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The lansky sharpening tool is a good one. I have an Arkansas stone tri hone that I really like. Here recently I gotten into using the diamond hones from Smith Sharp and really like them for quickly establishing an edge. Though I still use an Arkansas hard stone and strop to put the finishing touches on an edge.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I use Smith's two stone precision kit and it seems to do the job, I like that it holds and angle. I also carry Smith's Pocket Pal in my EDC.


----------

